# 9x19 v. 9x21



## rasgun

what is the difference? 

reason i ask is one of my friends wants to pick up a bushmaster ar-15 that shoots 9mm so he can buy one type of ammo for his rifle and 9mm (9x19) beretta. i did further research and found out the 9mm for the rifle is actually 9mm NATO (9mmx21mm). 

1. will this rifle shoot the 9x19's he uses for his beretta as well as the 9x21's? 

2. can the beretta shoot these 9x21's? 

i have no clue so all help is appreciated.

thanks to all!


----------



## Baldy

rasgun said:


> what is the difference?
> 
> reason i ask is one of my friends wants to pick up a bushmaster ar-15 that shoots 9mm so he can buy one type of ammo for his rifle and 9mm (9x19) beretta. i did further research and found out the 9mm for the rifle is actually 9mm NATO (9mmx21mm).
> 
> 1. will this rifle shoot the 9x19's he uses for his beretta as well as the 9x21's?
> 
> 2. can the beretta shoot these 9x21's?
> 
> i have no clue so all help is appreciated.
> 
> thanks to all!


I don't think I would try the 9x21 in a 9x19 as it is 2mm longer. May cause some problems. Read this from another site.:watching:
OK here's a quick rundown of 9mm terminology

9x19: Also known as 9mm Luger (the gun it was first chambered for), 9mm Parabellum (the original German name for it translates to "for war") and 9mm Nato. This is what you Glock is chambered for, when someone just says "9mm" this is usually what they mean. This is the most common of all the 9mm's.

9x18 Makarov: This is the round chambered in the Makarov pistol for which it was named. It is also chambered in certain FEG pistols, Polish P64's, CZ 82's, and a few other Eastern European pistols. This cartridge uses a case 1mm shorter than the 9x19 and a slightly larger diameter bullet. There was a 9x18 round that used the standard .355 bullet chambered in a few experimental Walthers, but I don't believe that round is in production by any major ammunition manufacturer.

9x17 Browning: This is the European designation for the .380ACP. Also sometimes called 9mm Short, 9mm Kurz (German for "short"), or 9mm Corto (Italian for "short"). This round is chambered in a myriad of small pistols such as the Walther PP series, Bersa Thunder, Mauser HsC, Beretta M1934, Colt M1908, FEG PA63, Kel Tec P3AT and so on.

9x21: This cartridge is not commonly seen in this country. It is ballistically the same as the standard 9x19 and has the same OAL but uses a case 2mm longer. This is a way for shooters who live in countries where the 9x19 is illegal (because it's a military caliber) to get around the rules.


----------



## Wandering Man

Wow Baldy!

I'm impressed.

rayer::smt180

WM


----------



## Baldy

Hey Wandering Man even a blind hog finds an acorn once in awhile. Good shooting.


----------



## Mike Barham

Baldy is on the money. 

9x21 will not chamber in a 9x19. It's 2mm too long.

9x19 will chamber in a 9x21. However, since both rounds headspace on the case mouth, there will be nothing to support 9x19 in a 9x21 chamber. The only think holding the 9x19 in place would be the extractor. The result will be unreliable ignition and probably poor accuracy. Feed reliability will probably suffer as well. I doubt it would be physically dangerous, but I still wouldn't try it.


----------



## Revolver

9mm NATO is 9mm Parabellum/9mm Luger/9x19mm.

The only 9x21mm I'm aware of is the 9x21mm IMI.


----------



## rasgun

thanks for the input. i didnt think it would work but my buddy is convinced they are interchangeable. since he wont listen i guess he will unfortunately find out the hard way

this is the rifle he is looking at and it says "9mm NATO [9mmx21mm]" as the caliber:

http://www.impactguns.com/store/AZ9-C15R16M4FT.html


----------



## Mike Barham

rasgun said:


> this is the rifle he is looking at and it says "9mm NATO [9mmx21mm]" as the caliber:
> 
> http://www.impactguns.com/store/AZ9-C15R16M4FT.html


Impact must have screwed up. 9mm NATO is 9x19mm, as several people have pointed out. The Bushmaster site lists that gun as 9x19mm: http://www.bushmaster.com/shopping/Carbon15/az9-c15r16m4ft.asp.

Your buddy will be much happier with a 9x19, anyway, whether he knows it or not.


----------



## doncameron

someone needs to contact the site saling the Bushmaster and let them know
9mm Nato is 9x19mm same as 9mm luger.


----------



## Baldy

That has to be an error or misprint by someone.


----------



## JimmySays

Baldy said:


> I don't think I would try the 9x21 in a 9x19 as it is 2mm longer. May cause some problems. Read this from another site.:watching:
> OK here's a quick rundown of 9mm terminology
> 
> 9x19: Also known as 9mm Luger (the gun it was first chambered for), 9mm Parabellum (the original German name for it translates to "for war") and 9mm Nato. This is what you Glock is chambered for, when someone just says "9mm" this is usually what they mean. This is the most common of all the 9mm's.
> 
> 9x18 Makarov: This is the round chambered in the Makarov pistol for which it was named. It is also chambered in certain FEG pistols, Polish P64's, CZ 82's, and a few other Eastern European pistols. This cartridge uses a case 1mm shorter than the 9x19 and a slightly larger diameter bullet. There was a 9x18 round that used the standard .355 bullet chambered in a few experimental Walthers, but I don't believe that round is in production by any major ammunition manufacturer.
> 
> 9x17 Browning: This is the European designation for the .380ACP. Also sometimes called 9mm Short, 9mm Kurz (German for "short"), or 9mm Corto (Italian for "short"). This round is chambered in a myriad of small pistols such as the Walther PP series, Bersa Thunder, Mauser HsC, Beretta M1934, Colt M1908, FEG PA63, Kel Tec P3AT and so on.
> 
> 9x21: This cartridge is not commonly seen in this country. It is ballistically the same as the standard 9x19 and has the same OAL but uses a case 2mm longer. This is a way for shooters who live in countries where the 9x19 is illegal (because it's a military caliber) to get around the rules.


Mr. Baldy,
Don't forget the dreaded 9X23 "Largo"


----------

